# Membership contest



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

I was looking at the membership contest and noticed alot of people did a really good job at recruiting. I also noticed that czado recruited some great members that are active and have visited the site. Czado I just want to thank you for a job well done.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great point. Thanks Czado and all the others for recruiting some active members. I'm happy to see some fresh faces around APC with some experience, and enthusiasm for learning more about Planted Aquariums.

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I'm happy to see some fresh faces around APC


Does that include profiles with photos, etc in them?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jimbo205 said:


> Does that include profiles with photos, etc in them?


The photos are up to the disgression of the user, but I'm sure John meant "seeing new members" as seeing their names on the board..


----------

